# Mixing and music "transference" between different mediums/audio devices



## LinearZero (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi all, hope you are doing well

Not sure if this question belongs here but relative to others I am a newbie so here goes

I have been composing and mixing music for about a year now and I felt I have actually improved in my mixing skills (eq-ing in particular), though I'm not so sure now and have been quite disheartened lately.

I have a few raw orchestral mock-ups I have been mixing for some time now, longer than I should be and you'll find out why. I don't have any sound treatment in my room (which I may post a thread about later) so I have had to mostly rely upon a pair of DT990's for a lot of my mixing along with programs like Can Opener to keep what I'm mixing as "neutral" as possible. When I mix my mock-ups now I am generally pleased with the sound and saw this as an improvement in my eq-ing skills, however when I play on my monitors I'm shocked by how my mock-ups sound. As an example I have an orchestral mock up with timpani which was eq-ed and the timpani fit quite well in the mix, then when listening on monitors it sounded like it absolutely overpowered and dominated all the other instruments in my piece. I expected some difference in the dynamics as most audio devices i.e laptop speakers, car speakers, tv speakers e.t.c will sound a little different due to coloring, frequency limitations etc, but the difference between my headphones and monitors was so great it was like two different people mixed it. I have been mostly mixing in mono as my understanding was if the mix sounds good in mono it should translate well to any device but this has not been the case. It's gotten to the point where I'm wondering if there is any point even mixing and that I should just send my raw mock-ups to a professional with a treated room to mix/master. Of course this can be expensive which is why I was thinking to mix things myself but clearly what I mix (which sounds genuinely good on one medium) is not translating well at all to others.

Has anyone had this problem and what did you do to remedy this?


----------

